# Napoleon NPS40: Opinions please!!



## lessoil (Jul 31, 2008)

We now have our names down for a Napoleon NPS40 as well as a P61A. (#5 on each list!!)

The Napoleon NPS40 is about $1100 cheaper than the P61A. BTU size is different also.
The Napoleon NPS40 will heat up to 2000sq ft. 
We have a 24'X32' Cape with about 1540 sq ft to heat.

The $1100 savings would just about pay for the pellets!

What do you think?????

Thanks!!


----------



## kh395269 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, I purchased an NPI-40 this past Spring. I have yet to use it. Napoleon seems to be newer to the pellet realm. It's really hard to find any reviews. I'm just really hoping I also made the right choice. I also got a deal on the stove. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## alexei27 (Aug 6, 2008)

I ordered an NPS-40 myself back in May. Should have it in October. I did just learn that Napoleon had a few pellet stoves recalled due to some design flaw (talked to a stove installer who is ending their business relationship with Napoleon). I'll post more as I find out...I plan to call Napoleon tomorrow.


----------



## j00fek (Aug 6, 2008)

never herd of any design flaws when i was researching this product, talked to 2 dealers who sell these now,but i would like you to post back what napoleon says

thnx


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Aug 6, 2008)

Napleon did "rework" their stove last year, I think.

Eric


----------



## lessoil (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies!
I finally got a call from the Harmon dealer.
Our stove will be in shortly. 2-3 weeks

I was getting worried so I started looking around for other stoves.


----------



## alexei27 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all...

    First off...allow me to say a humble thank you to everyone on this board. I am a member of a few others...and this one is by far the most useful. I never fail to learn something by searching through here.

Now then...I talked to a Napoleon rep at their main plant in Ontario. There are absolutely no recalls on Napoleon stoves. They did do some re-designing on one of their other pellet stoves (not the NPS-40) due to some technology improvements. I know feel comfortable that I am buying a good stove.

I also found out I'll have my stove in 3-4 weeks (about a month earlier than expected). I am paying $2300 for the stove/vent kit and delivery to Hudson NY. If anyone is interested in ordering from my stove guy in Schnectady NY, let me know. I doubt you will find a better price.

No then...what I am left to find on my own is installation. EVERYONE I talk to says it is very simple (basically a hole in the wall and some asthetics to make it look nice). I fear doing this on my own for insurance purposes. If something goes wrong...and god forbid there is a fire...will the damage be covered if I do the install myself?

The nearest local company wants $950 for the installation because I am not buying the stove from them. 

Does anyone have experience with installation? Should I even consider doing this myself?   

Thanks again!


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 9, 2008)

I put my stove in and if you can run a saws-all and a screw driver you can too.  

You cut a hole through the wall.  Just like the stove instructions tell you. (If your installation instructions don't give you the clearances you need just ask on this site.)  You put an insulated thimble through the wall.  You push the stove pipe through the thimble.  Any joints between stove pipes are on the inside or the outside of the house and Not in the wall. You hook the rest up just like the instructions show you and your done.  

If you happen to hit a stud where you are putting your hole just cut the stud out.  Your house will not fall down trust me.  There is enough sheething and other studs so nothing will sag.  Of course if your worried you can always pick a new spot or rip your wall apart and head off the stud.


----------



## MCPO (Aug 9, 2008)

alexei27 said:
			
		

> Hi all...
> 
> First off...allow me to say a humble thank you to everyone on this board. I am a member of a few others...and this one is by far the most useful. I never fail to learn something by searching through here.
> 
> ...



$950 is a total rip off unless your installation is out of the ordinary or venting materials are included. 
 You can buy yourself a new reciprocating saw and do it yourself . In the end you will have the saw for other home projects and enough money left over to buy a years supply of pellets  and a sense of accomplishment..


----------



## slls (Aug 9, 2008)

Saws-all ? Don't they make these any more or am I just too old.


----------



## MCPO (Aug 9, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> Saws-all ? Don't they make these any more or am I just too old.



Yeah, they work but more often than not in old homes with plank walls especially those with another layer of newer siding the blade on these saws are not always long enough to reach through.


----------



## slls (Aug 11, 2008)

Gio said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have cut holes in floors for registers so I never gave that a thought, wood floor and sub floor.


----------



## dhorth (Oct 6, 2008)

I know this thread is kinda old, but its relevant.
There is a guy on craigslist selling a Napoleon NPI 40  for $2578 new.  Is that a good deal?  I'm looking for a fireplace insert for my home, we bought a harman for our ski house last year and love it!  The problem is that nobody seems to have inserts this year.


----------



## alexei27 (Oct 6, 2008)

BetaD said:
			
		

> I know this thread is kinda old, but its relevant.
> There is a guy on craigslist selling a Napoleon NPI 40  for $2578 new.  Is that a good deal?  I'm looking for a fireplace insert for my home, we bought a harman for our ski house last year and love it!  The problem is that nobody seems to have inserts this year.



Thats the going rate if it is new. Does it include shipping and the vent pipe? If so...probably a very good deal. THat being said I still do not have mine!! Hopefully in a few weeks...its gettin chilly!!

Is the guy a dealer? I found my dealer on Craigslist (is it a 518 number...upstate NY??)


----------



## save$ (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought a Napoleon NPS40 and am burning Energex.  Have a split level 32x40, stove in on the lower level.  Running it on 3.5 to 4, fan on 4 and damper a on 3.  So far the lower level is a little too warm, the upper level at 74-76.  Should even out when it get colder.  Ran a wood stove for over 12 years in this home without a hitch.  I'm over 60 now and find the pellets more "user friendly"  Only issue I have is having to clean the glass door every couple of days so I can enjoy the flame in the bay window.


----------



## dhorth (Oct 7, 2008)

[quote author="alexei27" date="1223329747Is the guy a dealer? I found my dealer on Craigslist (is it a 518 number...upstate NY??)[/quote]
Thanks for the info, its not in NY its in Reading mass.  I'm going to call today to see if its still available, then my next problem is installation.  I can handle a regular pellet stove no problem, but the insert has a different set of problems.  Anybody tackle a fireplace insert installation themselves?


----------

